# Roland Blues Cube BC-60



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Anybody plays one ?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I've owned it. Twice, in fact. At some point, they became quite cheap on the used market ($200-300). They were good for the time, but I think there are better options today.

The clean/crunch channel is quite nice, but the overdrive channel has a raspy, solid-state sound. 

The parallel effects loop with adjustable level was cool! The spring reverb was nice too. The speaker was well suited to the amp.

I also had the BC-30 2x10. I liked the sound of the 2x10 way better.

Things I didn't like about the old Blues Cube:

-Didn't take pedals all that well
-They crap out at loud gig levels
-They're heavy compared to more modern alternatives, like a Katana or newer Blues Cube


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I got the BC-60 3X10" version. Tags and bar code sticker from Steve's still on the amp, it was bought and put in a closet, never played. That is a LOUD amp and yes, cleans are very Fender like rich. Took me a few hours to find some usable gain. Master control almost dimed and loudness adjusted with preamp.

Probably too loud for my needs.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Congrats! It's great to see one in mint condition. I always thought they were nice looking amps.

I almost forgot they had a 3x10 version. Must be huge sounding!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> I almost forgot they had a 3x10 version. Must be huge sounding!


Humongous !


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

After the first 24 hours with it, I thought it would go back on the market sooner than later. I'm not sure of that anymore. Took me some time to find its sweet spot. Very tube like tones thanks to its Tube Logic technology. Well responsive to attack and guitar volume. Today it seem to favor humbuckers ... go figure.

Cleans on channel 1 are ... clean, and have that magic almost Fender sparkle to them. Two crunch settings on that side of the amp gives out some good warm saturation.

Channel 2 is somethnig else. It can easily be brought in a not too happy fizzy tone palette. But if you stay in the lower register of the pre volume it's pretty nice, even with post volume cranked.

It is very pedal friendly on channel 1, which is nice.

I guess it'll take some time on that amp to unravel all its qualities. For now I'm happy with it.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Well ... I just couldn't bond with it, so I let it go with a little extra cash in my pocket. Was woth a try. Now I can say been there, done that.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

BGood said:


> Well ... I just couldn't bond with it, so I let it go with a little extra cash in my pocket. Was woth a try. Now I can say been there, done that.


Yeah, the last time I picked one up, I felt the same way. For some reason, this amp seems dated in a way that a Jazz Chorus is not, even though it's also all-analog.

It was good for its time, but there are better options now.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> Yeah, the last time I picked one up, I felt the same way. For some reason, this amp seems dated in a way that a Jazz Chorus is not, even though it's also all-analog.
> 
> It was good for its time, but there are better options now.


Should have listen to your wisdom . No harm done and experience aquired.


----------

